# Mojo and Leo at the park (pic heavy)



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Today I took the boys to park and snapped quite a few much needed new pics! It seems they were more photogenic after the walk, probably because they were pooped! Enjoy!

Yay we r here!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are soooo handsome! You know my love for Leo but Mojo is one good looking boy, too. It looks like that had fun. Where was Lola?


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

And some more!


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

those are some great pics of some cute pups!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Forgot one, this one would have been my favorite if the lighting wasn't so bad!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great Pics! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! Ashley, she was at home bc I have a hard time walking all 3 and Lola's not fond of grass or wind, she's my difficult diva! Lol. When the wind blows, she starts walking backwards and sideways! Hahaha


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


>


Aww. Do you have a photo editing program? Even photobucket will allow you to edit the lighting, I think. It is a gorgeous picture other than that. If you can edit the lighting, the brother pic deserves a frame!

Lola diva! Lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Once again, I love that car seat! What a couple of cuties.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice pics!! Your boys are too adorable and handsome!! Love the last pic too!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok I tried twice!! What do you think?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the black and white version is very vintage and cute. I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I think the black and white version is very vintage and cute. I love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Thanks doll!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love the pics! it took me awhile to figure out that Leo was wearing the love and rock thermal under another shirt . lol. at first i was like , oh , i'm so happy Leo is wearing the thermal shirt you got from me and then i said, wait , no.... thats a different shirt . lol. i had to study the pics for awhile to figure it out. 
i love those buddy belts on your boys. i have got to try ordering another one... do you have a favorite site you order them from?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Elaina! Thank you! I've been trying to layer their outfits lately, haha. Does it look ok like that? 
I bought them each a buddy belt from poochie and catana a website, but they were the classic edition so they're nice but not very soft. Then this store Wooflife by me had a few left over from their website that closed and they were the luxury line from last year so I bought 4 bc they were only $45 each (all sizes). The luxury line is completely different and way softer! I'm actually going to the backer show with Leslie who owns wooflife this Saturday and I think buddy belts will be there so I can let u know if their luxury line is still the same. Also, right now their only luxury line color is purple, hopefully more will be coming out soon! I will keep u posted!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi There- if Lady gets her brother he will need fashion lessons from your boys. They are both so cute. Love the pictures!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Hi There- if Lady gets her brother he will need fashion lessons from your boys. They are both so cute. Love the pictures!


Thanks Jayda!! Ur so sweet!! Hopefully your trial goes well and I'll have a boy to dress!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi Elaina! Thank you! I've been trying to layer their outfits lately, haha. Does it look ok like that?
> I bought them each a buddy belt from poochie and catana a website, but they were the classic edition so they're nice but not very soft. Then this store Wooflife by me had a few left over from their website that closed and they were the luxury line from last year so I bought 4 bc they were only $45 each (all sizes). The luxury line is completely different and way softer! I'm actually going to the backer show with Leslie who owns wooflife this Saturday and I think buddy belts will be there so I can let u know if their luxury line is still the same. Also, right now their only luxury line color is purple, hopefully more will be coming out soon! I will keep u posted!


yes, the layered look looks great on Leo. your dogs always look great !!! 
i'm confused about the luxury line. only purple??? cant you still get some older colors of past years luxury lines ??? yes keep me posted because i want the softest one i can find for my girls... even if it cost alot more... i need the softest


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yes, the layered look looks great on Leo. your dogs always look great !!!
> i'm confused about the luxury line. only purple??? cant you still get some older colors of past years luxury lines ??? yes keep me posted because i want the softest one i can find for my girls... even if it cost alot more... i need the softest


I know u would only want the best! I couldn't find any of the older luxury line except size 1 on funnyfur. But it's weird they would only make purple, so I'm guessing there is more to come. I will ask on Saturday!! And let me know if you find more of the old luxury line too!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

is this a luxury line... it says fancy edition 

Fairy Dust Buddy Belts Dog Harness (Luxury Line 2011)

and this one... the gold is pretty

Buddy Belts Dog Harness (Luxury Line - Gold)


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmmm I don't know?? These are the ones I have:
http://www.funnyfur.com/buddybeltsspecialcrystal.aspx

And I also have a special edition one for Lola that isn't any softer, it's just a special color (hot pink). U may have to email funnyfur and ask if the fancy edition is as soft as the luxury one? Sorry Elaine but I don't want to assume and tell you wrong.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh... ok. maybe i will just wait and see what new colors come in. also i will have a hard time figuring out what size to get... i wish there was a 2.5 . not sure to go with 2 or 3 . 2 may be too small , 3 too big .


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I may be able to help with sizing. Leo wears a 2 with no clothes or a tank, usually a 3 with a hoodie, he has 11" chest. A size 3 fits Lola great, 2 would be too small and 4 would r huge. She has a 12.5" chest and weighs about 4.5-5lbs. Mojo has a 3.5 that fits great with no clothes or a tank and a 4 to go over hoodies. I prefer the 3 on Leo bc the arm holes are bigger. The 2 has these tiny arm holes that are harder to get over clothes.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you ... that was helpful . i think maybe i'll try a 3 for Minnie. i do need one for Tootsie too but i'll have to measure her again. but i'm waiting till i can find a soft luxury one


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would wait too!! Better get some sleep, I've got a long day tomorrow. Night!!


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

I just wanted to say your chis are precious!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana your babies are sooooooooo beautiful! Is it more difficult to use that double leash?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

September said:


> I just wanted to say your chis are precious!!


Oh thank you!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Zorana your babies are sooooooooo beautiful! Is it more difficult to use that double leash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you!! It's actually 2 separate leashes that I twist together once they get tired and start walking in sync. I have a coupler but it doesn't work bc of their size difference and walking patterns. Mojo loves to pull and drag himself while Leo walks more relaxed and next to me.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

you caught some really good shots of them...they are adorable...love their car seat....


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're beautiful. I love Leo's colouring. I also love the pic of Mojo sunning himself.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so tempted to buy the purple buddy belt for Tootise in the soft luxury line. i'm so anxious to get her one. but i really prefer a girly color for her and i think the purple looks like either boy or girl .... 

do you think you can find out how long before more colors will come out ???? 
let me know Zorana, thanks !!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i'm so tempted to buy the purple buddy belt for Tootise in the soft luxury line. i'm so anxious to get her one. but i really prefer a girly color for her and i think the purple looks like either boy or girl ....
> 
> do you think you can find out how long before more colors will come out ????
> let me know Zorana, thanks !!!


Hi dear! Ok so I went to the Backer show today and there are 3 colors for the luxury belts. The fancy ones are not as soft as the luxury, I asked. 
Here they are, the purple was the best and I got a close up of the purple. 



















I also bought a few other things, two of which I think you will love from a brand called Luna. I will post those when they come in, but that won't be til December. And I bought another dog carrier! (Yes I'm still waiting on my we wooflink one too). It's by pet flys, this pic isn't the best but its purple with leopard straps and skulls on it! It's structure it almost a petote replica and super cute. It should be here in a week or two and I can post a new thread when it comes in!









And Leo got "earrings" today, apparently it's the "in" thing in Chicago, lol!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for letting me know about the buddy belts. what do you mean when you say the purple one was the best... is it softer than the others. i really love that gold one !!! 

and i Love your new carrier by Petflys !!! did they have anyother ones that were differnt colors/ patterns ??? 
and cant wait to see the pics of our new things when they come in


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

No problem!! I meant the purple buddy belt was my favorite one! And I can't wait to show you everything too. Pet flys had 4 new carrier patterns like the one I bought, they had the purple one, a black w brown snake skin trim, and a brown plaid w a cute monkey. They come w 2 bad pads and a small blanket. Can't remember what the 4th one looked like!! And then they had these snuggle sack like animal print (snake like)carriers that looked like an actual handbag, super soft, had a scarf and a wristlet attached for ur keys and phone. I don't think they're on their site yet tho, just came out. I was so overwhelmed there! I was happy I didn't go overboard!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so excited !!! lol. i cant wait to get that gold luxury buddy belt. . 
i saw the pic of the brown carrier w/ the snakeskin in the pic you posted of your purple carrier. it looks like theres a bone on it. The one with the monkey sounds very cute, i'll be keeping an eye out for when they start selling them on there site. thanks again for all this great info


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

your pups are so stylish! so jealous of the shopping you do haha, wish we had lots of dog boutiques in england.
Love little Leo ♥


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heartagram said:


> your pups are so stylish! so jealous of the shopping you do haha, wish we had lots of dog boutiques in england.
> Love little Leo ♥


Thank you!!! Noah is also looking so adorable and well dressed! Love watching him grow up to be such a handsome little man


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

elaina said:


> oh... ok. maybe i will just wait and see what new colors come in. also i will have a hard time figuring out what size to get... i wish there was a 2.5 . not sure to go with 2 or 3 . 2 may be too small , 3 too big .


Elaine, I just got a pearl pink one from Funny Fur for Taz and it is super soft. You know she and Latte wear about the same size clothes. I got the "2" size. By itself it fits perfectly in the middle hole. Over a shirt or dress it goes up one hole and still could go up one more hole if needed.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> Elaine, I just got a pearl pink one from Funny Fur for Taz and it is super soft. You know she and Latte wear about the same size clothes. I got the "2" size. By itself it fits perfectly in the middle hole. Over a shirt or dress it goes up one hole and still could go up one more hole if needed.


Thanks Terri ! i just took a look on Funnyfur and i love the pearl pink !! and if its nice and soft maybe i'll go for that one ... lol


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

elaina said:


> Thanks Terri ! i just took a look on Funnyfur and i love the pearl pink !! and if its nice and soft maybe i'll go for that one ... lol


I just looked again too and the pink pearl is called "posh edition". They have several other colors labeled "posh". I wonder if they are all that soft?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> I just looked again too and the pink pearl is called "posh edition". They have several other colors labeled "posh". I wonder if they are all that soft?


i wonder too if they are all that soft .... theres a lady i've been in touch with that is so nice from this dog boutique called wetnoseboutique. she is so helpful ... the customre service is the best ever. and the return policy there is the best too. she said that there are some buddy belts that are different editions , like fancy or special , and they end up being just as soft as the luxury edition. 

i looked and she doesnt have the posh pink though and i really love that color. i really wanted some shade of pink. 
i was going to measure Tootsie and she was going to let me know which ones were the soft ones in her size. 
i want one for Tootsie ,Minnie and Latte 

here's her site if anyone wants to look 

Wet Nose Boutique


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i wonder too if they are all that soft .... theres a lady i've been in touch with that is so nice from this dog boutique called wetnoseboutique. she is so helpful ... the customre service is the best ever. and the return policy there is the best too. she said that there are some buddy belts that are different editions , like fancy or special , and they end up being just as soft as the luxury edition.
> 
> i looked and she doesnt have the posh pink though and i really love that color. i really wanted some shade of pink.
> i was going to measure Tootsie and she was going to let me know which ones were the soft ones in her size.
> ...


Hi! I wanted to add that the buddy belt rep at the show said they all get softer over time, however the luxury editions soften faster. Leo's was much softer than the luxury editions they had on display but Leo's sat in a backroom for a year or 2 so it had time to soften up quite a bit versus the brand new ones on display. I think either one you choose will be really great once it gets broken in.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Also, after work tonight I can post pics of my classic, special, and luxury ones if you would like? The only difference is the new luxury line is white on the inside, where mine are tan.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Also, after work tonight I can post pics of my classic, special, and luxury ones if you would like? The only difference is the new luxury line is white on the inside, where mine are tan.


yes, i'd love to see some pics !  . did you buy that new luxury purple one?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yes, i'd love to see some pics !  . did you buy that new luxury purple one?


No, I didn't buy any buddy belts, they each have 2 and Leo has 3 so they're set for now, lol. 
I was able to find pics of the other things I bought online! These are the two things I got Lola. 
Here is the site too:
http://pet.lunabluehawaii.com/


















The boys got these:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Also, after work tonight I can post pics of my classic, special, and luxury ones if you would like? The only difference is the new luxury line is white on the inside, where mine are tan.


The pearl pink one I got is tan on the inside. I dunno but it is so soft I can just wad it up in my hand.....I will have to wait a little while but I would like to get a couple more.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

MiniGrace said:


> The pearl pink one I got is tan on the inside. I dunno but it is so soft I can just wad it up in my hand.....I will have to wait a little while but I would like to get a couple more.


It must be from a previous year? I wish they still made them like that! I'll try to post pics of the newer backs tonight so u can see the difference.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana, 
those outfits you got for Lola are gorgeous , i love them !!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Zorana,
> those outfits you got for Lola are gorgeous , i love them !!!


I knew you would love them, we have very similar taste! The hoodie looks much better in person, it's unbelievably soft!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm trying to figure out the best size for Tootsie. i know you said Mojo has a 3.5 and a 4 buddy belt. what size chest does he have? i think Tootsie may be bigger than Mojo


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i'm trying to figure out the best size for Tootsie. i know you said Mojo has a 3.5 and a 4 buddy belt. what size chest does he have? i think Tootsie may be bigger than Mojo


Mojo has a 14" chest. The 3.5 fits on the middle hole naked and one or two holes bigger over clothes depending on how thick the clothes are. The 3.5 is the black classic I bought before I got the luxury. The 3.5 is a new size, it wasn't available in the luxury ones I bought bc they were older ones. What size is tootsie chest wise and weight?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo has a 15" chest, sorry I'm on the phone app and hit 4 and not 5!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Mojo has a 15" chest, sorry I'm on the phone app and hit 4 and not 5!!


Tootsie has a 16 1/2 inch chest ... i think she is about 10 1/2 pounds

so, i'm thinking either size 4 or size 5 for Tootsie


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Tootsie has a 16 1/2 inch chest ... i think she is about 10 1/2 pounds
> 
> so, i'm thinking either size 4 or size 5 for Tootsie


I'm thinking a size 4? I texted my friend who has 3 chi's, one she just rescued and bought him a size 5 buddy belt but he wears it on the tightest setting, to ask what size chest he has. And I will get back to you. Also, will post buddy belt pics in a new thread when I get home.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, your boys are just too cool for school, lol! I can't get enough of them! 
Such characters! Love all the pics. I'm happy to finally see them!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Zorana, your boys are just too cool for school, lol! I can't get enough of them!
> Such characters! Love all the pics. I'm happy to finally see them!


Thanks love, we haven't had recent pics in a while so it was time for an update! I can't wait til u feel better so I can see my Bella and Chanel!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Awww, they are so cute in that first pic in their car seat. I think Leo is just adorable.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> Awww, they are so cute in that first pic in their car seat. I think Leo is just adorable.


Thanks Caitlin! He's getting so big and his coat has changed so much, it's fun watching them grow! He will be 9 months in two weeks.


----------

